# Noch ein neuer alter Teichfan



## Mathias2508 (29. Juli 2011)

_Hallo alle miteinander,
ich möchte mich hier einmal kurz vorstellen als Neuling in diesem Forum.
Ich wohne und arbeite im schönen MV und betreibe meinen Hobbyteich seit 5 Jahren mit mehr oder weniger Erfolg. Ich weiß das der Filter eigentlich zu klein ist,aber diese Saison wird er seinen Zweck noch erfüllen. Der Teich ist befüllt mit 11500 Litern Grundwasser aus dem Garteneigenen Brunnen.Der Besatz sind 3  Shubunkin,5 Sarasa,und ca.8 Goldfische aus dem alten kleinen Teich meiner Eltern.

So das kurz zu meinem Teich und meinerwenigkeit.Wer noch Fragen an mich hat,kann diese gerne stellen.

Psbwohl ich bestimmt mehr Fragen habe zu vielen Themen.

Grüße Mathias_


----------



## Aragorn (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Noch ein neuer alter Teichfan*

:willkommen


----------



## Mathias2508 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Noch ein neuer alter Teichfan*

_Danke für die Willkommen Grüße.

Mathias_


----------



## jolantha (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Noch ein neuer alter Teichfan*

Hallo Mathias,
:Willkommen2
klar gibt es Fragen an Dich !!
1.) Warum hast Du so wenig Pflanzen *IM* Teich ??
2.) Warum so wenig Pflanzen *UM* Teich ?
Sieht alles ein bißchen trostlos aus, aus weiblicher Sicht jedenfalls.


----------



## Aragorn (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Noch ein neuer alter Teichfan*



> Sieht alles ein bißchen trostlos aus, aus weiblicher Sicht jedenfalls.


 Soll halt ein Männerteich sein

Schöne Fotos vom Teichbau


----------



## Thundergirl (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Noch ein neuer alter Teichfan*

Hallo Mathias...


juhu MV hat wieder Verstärkung. 

Herzlich Willkommen hier bei den Teichverrückten. Und wenn du es noch nicht bist, dann gehörst du bald ganz sicher dazu. Ich spreche aus Erfahrung.


----------



## VolkerN (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Noch ein neuer alter Teichfan*



Aragorn schrieb:


> Soll halt ein Männerteich sein



Hoi Frank,

Maennerteich ?! ...ist da drin das Wasser haerter ?    

Ich find den Teich auch recht schoen, aber so ein bissl viel Gruen drin und drumrum wuerd dem Biotop sicher gut tun


----------



## Mathias2508 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Noch ein neuer alter Teichfan*

_@anne,die pflanzen werden immer nach und nach eingesetzt,je nachdem was so beim örtlichen Händler da ist.Und um den den Teich kommt noch Rasen und eine Bewässerungsanlage.
Und der Teich ist ja auch von Männern erbaut worden

Grüße aus MV Mathias
_


----------



## Mathias2508 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Noch ein neuer alter Teichfan*



Thundergirl schrieb:


> Hallo Mathias...
> 
> 
> juhu MV hat wieder Verstärkung.
> ...





Ja ich bin fast jede freie Minute am Teich und wenn es nur zum ausspannen ist nach der Arbeit.

Grüße Mathias


----------



## Echinopsis (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Noch ein neuer alter Teichfan*

:willkommen im Forum Matthias!


----------



## Mathias2508 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Noch ein neuer alter Teichfan*

Es freut einen immer wieder woanders wilkommen zusein.Da fühlt man sich fast wie zu Hause.


@Thundergirl,
hab mir heute mal die Bilder von deinem Teich angesehen.Kann nur sagen schon richtig schön.

Mathias


----------



## S.Reiner (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Noch ein neuer alter Teichfan*

Hallo  Willkommen2 Ja so ein Fisch Hobby ist schon recht Zeitaufwendig aber es wird einem auch Gedankt .Die Fischlein können einen schon verzaubern und auf einmal ist der ganze Tag ( Stress) im Teich gelandet.   Viel Spass :smoki


----------



## Mathias2508 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Noch ein neuer alter Teichfan*

_Hallo Reiner,

zeitaufwendig ist wohl jedes Hobby was Mann oder Frau betreibt.
Und wie du schon sagtest,wenn die Fische sich dann wohlfühlen ist das immer eine Genugtuung für sich selbst.

Grüße Mathias_


----------



## Digicat (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Noch ein neuer alter Teichfan*

Servus Mathias

Herzlich Willkommen

Wir das eine Sumpfzone im Teich (helle Fläche im Vordergrund) 

Bin schon gespannt wie der Teich "fertig" aussieht ...


----------



## Mathias2508 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Noch ein neuer alter Teichfan*

_Hallo Helmut,
die ganz helle Fläche ist weißer Mamorkiesel und komplett getrennt vom Teich.
Mit einer richtigen Sumpfzone wie andere Teichbesitzer habe ich nicht wirklich.
Die ist bei der Planung und beim Bau wohl untergegangen.(Asche auf mein Haupt)
Für mich stand im Vordergrund den Fischen möglichst viel Raum zum schimmen zu geben.Und das mit der vorhandenen Folie zuverwirklichen.
Auf das Endergebnis bin ich selbst auch gespannt,denn je mehr ich hier lese und an Bildern von anderen sehe desto mehr Ideen entstehen im Kopf.Nur das ganze dann zu realisieren wird gar nicht so einfach.

Grüße Mathias_


----------



## Digicat (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Noch ein neuer alter Teichfan*

Naja ... ich denke mit unserer Hilfe geht das realisieren schon ...

Mich hat die Teichgemeinde richtig gut angefeuert, daß es nur so eine Freude war 

Wird bei Dir sicher nicht anders werden ... 

Du schreibst die vorhandene Folie ... war die schon mal in einem Teich verbaut


----------



## Mathias2508 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Noch ein neuer alter Teichfan*

_Jepp die Folie war schon mal verbaut.Sie ca.8x6m und 1mm stark.
Anfeuern ist die eine Sache(will ja auch vorwärts kommen )
Bau und Taler mäßig stemm ich das zu 90 % alleine und das ist dann bei einem 4 Personen Haushalt+Hund nicht gerade einfach.Aber kommt Zeit kommt der Rest

Grüße Mathias_


----------



## Digicat (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Noch ein neuer alter Teichfan*

Alles klar ... :beten1


----------



## Mathias2508 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Noch ein neuer alter Teichfan*



Digicat schrieb:


> Alles klar ... :beten1



_Das mach ich auch jedesmal wenn wieder mal was im Eimer ist.
Aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.Und bis dahin machen wir weiter und erfreuen uns an den Dingen die wir selbst erschaffen (der Teich mit all seinen Bewohnern) 

Grüße Mathias_


----------



## Stocki (1. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Noch ein neuer alter Teichfan*

Mach mal neue Fotos wenn mehr Pflanzen dazu gekommen sind. Sieht jetzt schon gut aus, wird mit Grün noch toller aussehen. Bin gespannt.


----------



## Mathias2508 (3. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Noch ein neuer alter Teichfan*

_Moin Stocki,
wenn die nächsten Pflanzen da sind werde ich natürlich wieder Bilder davon einstellen.

Grüße aus MV Mathias_


----------



## Mathias2508 (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Noch ein neuer alter Teichfan*

_Ein Hallo an alle Lesenden,

da ich versprochen habe wieder ein paar Bilder einzubringen wenn es eine Veränderung an meinem Teich gibt,werde ich das heute mal machen.Nachdem wir am Sonntag bei Nicole (Thundergirl)waren,darf ich Vollzug melden und mein Teich erfreut sich neuer Pflanzen   Einen lieben Dank dafür nochmal an Nicole!!

Bauliche Fortschritte gibt es zwar noch nicht,doch habe ich bei Nicole ein paar schöne Sachen gesehen die ich meinen Bedürfnissen und auch den Gegebenheiten bei mir im Garten gut anpassen kann.Wenn ich damit soweit bin werde ich natürlich weiter berichten und das ganze natürlich auch mit Bildern.

Grüße aus MV Mathias_


----------



## Mathias2508 (29. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Noch ein neuer alter Teichfan*

_So ihr Lesenden und Bilder bessenen(bin ich ja auch)
heute nach getaner Arbeit möchte ich euch ein paar Bilder nicht vorenthalten,die mein Projekt bald zum Abschluß bringen sollen.Die komplette Umrandung des Teiches ist fertig und als Lauf und Arbeitsfläche ausgelegt,inklusive einer Mähkante.Hinter dem Teich,habe ich jetzt angefangen den Pflanzenfilter zu bauen.Er ist ca.1,80x1,80m und wird 1,00m tief.Das ganze wird aus Kanthölzern der Stärke 9x9cm gebaut und mit Remmers Holzschutzcreme farblich behandelt.(geniales Zeug,veläuft von alleine und es gibt keine Nasen und die Streichrichtung ist auch völlig egal  ) Ausgekleidet wird das ganze mit Folie und läuft dann über einen kleinen Wasserfall wieder in den Teich zurück.Die Anregung mit dem Pflanzenfilter habe ich von Nicole nur das meiner nicht ganz so groß ist.

So und nun die Bilder dazu

Grüße aus MV Mathias_


----------



## Mathias2508 (9. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Noch ein neuer alter Teichfan*

Hallo an alle Teichspezies,
heute nochmal ein kurzes Update zu meinem Pflanzenfilter,der jetzt fast ist.
Und gleich noch eine Frage dazu.Wenn das Wetter es zulässt wollte ich noch an diesem WE die Folie verlegen,was ja nicht das Problem ist.
Ist es jetzt sinnvoller den Pflanzenflter mit Teichwasser zu füllen,in Verbindung mit einem Teilwasserwechsel oder aber den Pflanzenfilter separat zu füllen.Dort sollen ja die Krebsscheren ihr neues zu Hause bekommen,und im Frühjahr noch neues __ Hornkraut und __ Wasserpest.
Und was nehme ich am besten als Bodengrund? Vorhanden ist noch Kies in der Körnung 16/32 und gewaschener Sand.
Für gute Tips wäre ich sehr dankbar.

und nun noch ein paar Bilder dazu


Grüße aus MV Mathias


----------



## Mathias2508 (10. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Noch ein neuer alter Teichfan*

Und noch abendliche Impressionen


Grüße aus MV Mathias


----------



## Olli.P (10. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Noch ein neuer alter Teichfan*

Hallo Mathias,

wenn du da "nur" Krebsscheren, __ Wasserpest und __ Hornkraut einbringen willst, würde ich gar keinen Bodengrund einbringen. 

Denn dann kannst du, wenn's an der Zeit ist, den Mulm besser absaugen, ohne da was vom Bodengrund mitzunehmen. 

Einfach die Uw-Pflanzen in kleine Körbchen setzten und gut iss, wenn die erst mal richtig wuchern wirst du von den Körben eh nix mehr seh'n, weil alles voller UW-Pflanzen ist. :smoki

Zum Wasser:

Einfach die Leitung zum Pf. öffnen und nachfüllen.


----------



## Mathias2508 (12. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Noch ein neuer alter Teichfan*

Moin Olli,
danke für den Tipp.Aber ist es nicht besser den Pflanzen einen natürlichen Halt mit Kies zu geben?So und nun noch schnell ein paar Bilder nach meiner WE-Arbeit


----------



## Mathias2508 (12. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Noch ein neuer alter Teichfan*

Hallöchen an alle,
das Wasser ist soweit eingelassen,und werd jetzt noch ein paar Tage warten ob das ganze auch dicht ist.


----------



## Olli.P (13. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Noch ein neuer alter Teichfan*

Hallo Mathias,

natürlich darfst du auch noch etwas Sand/Kies mit ins Körbchen einbringen.


----------



## Mathias2508 (14. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Noch ein neuer alter Teichfan*

Moin Olli,das werd ich denn auch mal tun. Habe nur heute festgestellt das die Folie nicht dicht ist an der Schweißnaht,da werd ich mich am Samstag gleich mal beimachen und auf Lochsuche gehen


----------



## Benny2206 (14. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Noch ein neuer alter Teichfan*

Hallo Mathias,

ich finde der Teich sieht schon mal gut aus, wenn mein Teich so wird wäre ich glücklich
Ich bin aber erst am Anfang, und auch neu hier. Also herzlich Willkommen in der Gemeinschaft, hoffe wenn ich Fragen habe dass Du mir diese dann beantworten kannst. Ist mein erster Teich
Gruß Benny


----------



## Mathias2508 (15. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Noch ein neuer alter Teichfan*

Moin Benny,
Danke für das Lob,war auch viel Arbeit bis zum jetzigen noch unfertigen Zustand.
Ich bin hier auch noch recht neu im Forum.Doch wenn du Fragen an mich hast werde ich gerne versuchen diese zu beantworten(natürlich im Rahmen meines Wissens)Andere mit mehr Erfahrung wie ich,werden dir bestimmt auch gerne bei deinen Fragen helfen.


----------



## Mathias2508 (19. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Noch ein neuer alter Teichfan*

N'abend schön an alle wißbegierigen Teichverrückten,
nachdem ich am Wochenende festgestellt habe das die von mir selbst verscheißte Folie wohl doch nicht dicht ist,habe ich mich dazu entschloßen das ganze erstmal leer zupumpen und die gesamte Schweißnaht nocheinmal zu überprüfen und dann mit der noch übriggebliebenen Folie drüber zuschweißen.
Jetzt bin ich nur noch am überlegen ob ich das gleiche Quellschweißmittel (von Heissner) nehme oder aber den Kleber von Innotec.
Welches Mittel würdet ihr denn in meinem Fall nehmen??


----------



## Mathias2508 (29. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Noch ein neuer alter Teichfan*

Einen schönen guten Abend an alle Teichverrückten,
nachdem ich den Teich Leergepmpt habe,habe ich von einem guten Freund Sikaflex Tankversiegelung bekommen. Und siehe da,er ist mittlerweile dicht.Hoffe das bleibt auch so:beten.
Und ein paar Bilder vom jetzigen Stand der Dinge möchte ich euch natürlich nicht vorenthalten.Am WE mach ich dann an meinem Filterhäuschen weiter,wenn das Wetter es zulässt


----------



## Mathias2508 (29. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Noch ein neuer alter Teichfan*

Ups die Bilder vergessen


----------



## Mathias2508 (15. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Noch ein neuer alter Teichfan*

*Hallo alle miteinander,
man ist das verdammt lange her seit meinem letzten Eintrag.  
Einiges hat sich natürlich noch getan im letzten Jahr,der Pflanzenfilter ist soweit dicht und schon mal mit ein paar Pflanzen bestückt.Auch das Haus für den neuen Filter hat schon ein wenig Form angenommen. 

Die Bilder dazu möchte ich euch natürlich nicht vorenthalten.*


----------



## Mathias2508 (25. März 2012)

*AW: Noch ein neuer alter Teichfan*

Hallo alle miteinander,

endlich ist es wieder soweit,nach dem die Sonne wieder etwas höher steht habe ich die Zeit genutzt und schon mal den Teich von abgestorbenen Pflanzenteilen befreit.Und natürlich meine kleinen Fische begutachtet. So wie es aussieht haben auch alle den Winter gut überstanden,und betteln auch schon wieder fleißig.
Ein kleines zusätzliches Projekt habe ich dann auch noch in Angriff genommen,und zwar bin ich gerade dabei mir einen Siebfilter zu bauen als Vorfilterung.Die Bilder dazu werde ich demnächst auch wieder hochladen.
Jetzt gibt es erstmal Frühstück und dann ab in den Garten.


----------



## Mathias2508 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Noch ein neuer alter Teichfan*

Hallo alle miteinander,

heute mal ein kleines update zu meiner immer kleiner werdenden Baustelle.
Das super Wetter hat sich ja gerade dazu angeboten wieder ein wenig fleißig zu sein.

Und noch ein paar bilder vom drumherum


----------



## Zacky (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Noch ein neuer alter Teichfan*

.... gefallt mir ....  da hast du ja eine schöne bunte Mischung bei den Fischen und ist das auf Bild 3 tatsächlich eine Schlange oder was...


----------



## Mathias2508 (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Noch ein neuer alter Teichfan*

Moin Zacky,
danke,das es dir gefällt.Ich muß mir nur noch mehr Pflanzen für den Rand besorgen.
Und ja das auf dem 3.Bild ist eine Schlange die gerade dabei ist einen Frosch zu verspeisen.
Ich habe das auch nur durch einen Zufall mitbekommen,beim aufschrauben der Bretter auf den Deckel für den Filterkasten.


----------



## Andre 69 (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Noch ein neuer alter Teichfan*

@Matze
[OT]Dit heist doch Moin, Moin !
Du kannst aber genau wie meine Verwandschaft noch immer nicht die Uhrzeiten ! 
6-8 Uhr ( 11oo für die Jüngeren ) Guten Morgen , 8-18 Uhr Guten Tag , 18-22 Uhr Guten Abend ,danach dann Gute Nacht ![/OT]
Immer diese Mundarten !
LG Andre


----------



## Mathias2508 (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Noch ein neuer alter Teichfan*



Andre 69 schrieb:


> @Matze
> [OT]Dit heist doch Moin, Moin !
> Du kannst aber genau wie meine Verwandschaft noch immer nicht die Uhrzeiten !
> 6-8 Uhr ( 11oo für die Jüngeren ) Guten Morgen , 8-18 Uhr Guten Tag , 18-22 Uhr Guten Abend ,danach dann Gute Nacht ![/OT]
> ...



Moin Andre,
soweit hoch im Norden wohne ich nicht.


----------



## Aqua0403 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Noch ein neuer alter Teichfan*

Richtig guuut geworden  Tolle Arbeit geleistet


----------



## Mathias2508 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Noch ein neuer alter Teichfan*

@Aqua,danke für das Lob


----------



## Mathias2508 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Noch ein neuer alter Teichfan*

Hallo ihr Teich und Bilder-Verückten
heute möchte ich mal wieder ein kleines update zu meiner Baustelle liefern.
Seit dem HGT in Grabow bei Nicole sind nun schon ein paar Tage vergangen und die von dort mitgebrachten Pflanzen haben nun auch endgültig ihren Platz gefunden.Plus der Pflanzen die es im Bibermarkt gab 
Der eigentliche Pflanzenfilter hat ein Upgrade bekommen,nachdem ich festgestellt habe das der kleine Wasserfall nicht ganz dicht ist(von wegen wassefester PU Kleber)
Und der geplante Kasten zur Aufnahme des neuen Filters wird dann demnächst zum Filter umgebaut.Mit einem Fassungsvermögen von ca,1cbm.Gefüllt mit Helx oder ähnlichem Biomaterial.Da bin ich noch ganz flexibel.

So und nun die Bilder zu meiner neuen Pflanzenzone und dem Upgrade für den Pflanzenfilter.


----------



## Andre 69 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Noch ein neuer alter Teichfan*

Hi Mathias
Was haste denn da für Gitterkörbe gebaut ?
Ist dir ja noch selber aufgefallen , das du die Bilder vergessen hattest ! 
Geht ja auch garnicht, so ganz  ohne Foddo´s !


----------



## Mathias2508 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Noch ein neuer alter Teichfan*

Moin Andre,
nur gut das ich noch meine Brille aufhatte.
Die Körbe sind aus Alulochblech gefertigt,werden dann noch mit Fließ ausgelagt und mit Sand und natürlich mit Pflanzen befüllt.


----------



## Andre 69 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Noch ein neuer alter Teichfan*

Hi Mathias


> Alulochblech


Bedenklich, bedenklich !!! _*ALU*_lochblech .
Hast du da keine Bedenken ? Bin auch schon stark am suchen , will ähnliches umsetzen ,hätte bloss etwas in der Art ohne Alu , vielleicht Edelstahlgerippe mit Plastik ( Dachrinnenlaubschutz)
genommen !


----------



## Mathias2508 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Noch ein neuer alter Teichfan*

Moin Andre,
bedenken wegen dem Alu habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht,lasse mich in dem Punkt aber auch gern eines besseren belehren.
Edelstahllochblech hätte ich auch viel lieber genommen das war aber so auf die Schnelle nicht verfügbar.Und Pflanzentaschen wollte ich mir nicht nähen..
Dachrinnenlaubschutzgitter macht sich bestimmt auch ganz gut.Nur das muß dann auch in Form gehalten werden.


----------



## Mathias2508 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Noch ein neuer alter Teichfan*

Und noch ein kleines Bilder update,
Frosch im Fitnesstudio und der Fanclub dazu


----------



## Mathias2508 (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Noch ein neuer alter Teichfan*

Moin an alle,
wie fotografiert man klares Wasser

So?
     


Bodensicht auf den kleinen Urwald(__ Hornkraut und ein wenig __ Wasserpest)bei 1,30m Tiefe.


----------



## Andre 69 (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Noch ein neuer alter Teichfan*

Hi Matthias
Ick würd ja sagen :
Du hast den Weg gefunden !  
Hast du das jetzt eigentlich schon mit den Lochblechpflanzenbüchsen  (Taschen) hinbekommen ?
Wenn die jetzt noch dazu kommen und wirken , dann musste aber aufpassen ,das du deinen Teich noch siehst , so klar wird der dann !


----------



## Mathias2508 (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Noch ein neuer alter Teichfan*

Moin Andre,

die lochbüchsen sind schon befüllt mit vließ und Sandlehmgemisch,mit Wasser ist er auch schon über die Hälfte befüllt und nun ersmal abwarten ob die neuen Klebestellen dicht sindUnd dann schon mal auf Pflanzensuche gehen.


----------



## Mathias2508 (24. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Noch ein neuer alter Teichfan*

Moin Teichgemeinde,
heute mal ein kleines update nach dem Umbau des Pflanzenfilters und der Einrichtung einer kleinen Sumpfzone.
Der Pflanzenfilter und der kleine Wasserfall sind soweit dicht.Und auch die bestellten Pflanzen sind gut angewachsen.Im nächsten Frühjahr kommen dann noch ein paar dazu


----------



## Mathias2508 (24. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Noch ein neuer alter Teichfan*

Hallo teichgemeinde,
hier noch ein kleiner Blick auf die kommende Baustelle.


----------



## Andre 69 (25. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Noch ein neuer alter Teichfan*

Hi Matze


> ein kleiner Blick auf die kommende Baustelle


Wat haste denne vor ?
PS : Kinderarbeit (Bild 1) 
Grüsse nach MacPom !


----------



## Mathias2508 (26. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Noch ein neuer alter Teichfan*

Moin Andre,
nix mit Kinderarbeit.
 

auf der Seite möchte ich einen etwas größeren Teich anlegen,als den gerade fertigen:smoki.


----------



## Tabor12 (26. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Noch ein neuer alter Teichfan*

Ist das im Hintergrund ein Hundezwinger oder ein Hühnerstall ??? Schön ist dein Teich, echt super geworden 

LG Irene


----------



## dragsterrobby (26. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Noch ein neuer alter Teichfan*

Gefällt mir richtig gut!!


----------



## Andre 69 (26. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Noch ein neuer alter Teichfan*

Hi Matze
Sei ehrlich du hast keene Lust zum Rasen mähen ! 
Bild 1
Aaaaah <<<<Frauchen und ick dachte du lässt deine Tochter arbeiten !
Machste das Teichloch noch dieses Jahr ? Quälste dir oder holste nen Bagger ?


----------



## Plätscher (26. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Noch ein neuer alter Teichfan*



Andre 69 schrieb:


> Machste das Teichloch noch dieses Jahr ? Quälste dir oder holste nen Bagger ?



Siehste doch. er läßt seine Frau arbeiten 

Duck und wech


----------



## dragsterrobby (26. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Noch ein neuer alter Teichfan*

Also meine Frau hilft mir gerne dabei


----------



## Mathias2508 (27. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Noch ein neuer alter Teichfan*

Moin an alle Teichverrückten,



> Ist das im Hintergrund ein Hundezwinger oder ein Hühnerstall ???


Moin Irene,das ist einfach nur ein Schuppen und ein Komposthaufen davor.Und Danke das es dir gefällt.


> Sei ehrlich du hast keene Lust zum Rasen mähen !
> Bild 1
> Aaaaah <<<<Frauchen und ick dachte du lässt deine Tochter arbeiten !
> Machste das Teichloch noch dieses Jahr ? Quälste dir oder holste nen Bagger ?


Moin Andre,wer hat schon Lust Rasen zu mähen wenn man(n) oder Frau das mit einem größeren Teich umgehen kann.Bei der geplanten Größe wird das ganze mit einem Minibagger erledigt(komme ja rauf damit)Doch erstmal alles aufräumen und 3 __ Tannen müssen auch noch runter.Ich denke das die Buddelei im Frühjahr anfängt.



> Also meine Frau hilft mir gerne dabei


Moin Günter,meine Frau hilft mir auch sehr gerne dabei,denn immerhin hat sie sich ja auch schon ein Fischlein ausgesucht

Und für alle noch mal wie es aktuell am kleinen Teich aussieht.
   

Und das ist der aktuelle Besatz,der um 30 Fische reduziert wurde.


----------



## hollenowa (26. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Noch ein neuer alter Teichfan*

Hallo Mathias,

hab in der letzten Zeit mal das Forum durchstöbert,
und bin na klar auf die nachbarn gestoßen.
Schöne Anlage hast du da 
Bin ja ein Freund von klaren Linien.
Mich würd noch interessieren wie du deine Folie abgedeckt hast.

Grüsse aus Schwerin Holger


----------



## Mathias2508 (26. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Noch ein neuer alter Teichfan*

Moin Holger,
schön das dir mein kleiner Teich gefällt.


> Bin ja ein Freund von klaren Linien.
> Mich würd noch interessieren wie du deine Folie abgedeckt hast.


Da sind wir ja schon 2
Ich hab ca.20 cm vom eigentlichen Teichrand Gehwegplatten hochkant eingebuddelt,was dann gleich die Kapilarsperre ist.Innen haben wir dann größere Feldsteine gelegt und die Zwischenräüme mit Kies 8/16mm ausgefüllt.Außen habe ich dich Folie in der Erde vergraben.
Dummerweise habe ich davon kein Bild mehr.


----------



## hollenowa (26. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Noch ein neuer alter Teichfan*

Hallo Mathias,

ich meinte eigentlich in deinem Teich die Folie.
Du hast da sehr schöne Fotos eingestellt die bis zum Grund reichen.
Sieht für mich aus wie Sand oder?
Grüsse Holger


----------



## Mathias2508 (26. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Noch ein neuer alter Teichfan*

Moin Holger,
gut ich bin da mehr von meinem Rand ausgegangen.
Ja der Bodengrund ist ein Sand Lehmgemisch,ca.3-4cm für die Unterwasserpflanzen.
An den Wänden habe ich nichts weiter außer ein paar Algen.


----------



## hollenowa (26. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Noch ein neuer alter Teichfan*

Hallo Mathias,

Ja das dacht ich mir hatte das beim durch stöbern des Forum schon bei anderen gelesen.
Hast du das Gemisch auf die blanke Folie Aufgebracht oder hast du noch ein Vlies oder was anderes drunter?
Gruss Holger


----------



## Mathias2508 (26. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Noch ein neuer alter Teichfan*

Moin Holger,
der Sand liegt einfach auf der Folie.Da passiert auch nichts weiter.Es dient nur meinen Unterwasserpflanzen als Halt.


----------



## Mathias2508 (9. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Noch ein neuer alter Teichfan*

Moin alle zusammen,
seit 2 Tagen hat auch bei uns der Winter einzug gehalten.Kalt aber doch schön.
Und auch der Eisfreihalter funktioniert perfekt.


----------



## lotta (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Noch ein neuer alter Teichfan*

Hi du,
wie sieht es denn nun im Frühling,
(welcher jetzt hoffentlich nun bald ,  kurz vor dem Sommer und vor allem noch vor dem Herbst kommen mag)
an deinem schönen Teich aus Mathias?
Gibt es nochmal ein Update, mit aktuellen Fotos?
liebe Grüße Bine


----------



## Mathias2508 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Noch ein neuer alter Teichfan*

Moin Bine,

klar gibt es auch von mir mal wieder ein kleines Update was unseren Teich anbelangt.
Die Pflanzen gedeihen prächtig,genau wie unsere kleinen Fischis.
Die __ Schwertlilien von Friedhelm(Toschbär),aus dem letzten Jahr blühen sogar schon.An dieser Stelle nochmal einen Dank an ihn.
Und auch auf der neuen Baustelle geht es vowärts.Wenn auch nicht in dem Tempo wie ich es gerne hätte.


----------



## Mathias2508 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Noch ein neuer alter Teichfan*

Und so sah das dann bei Nacht aus.


----------



## Andre 69 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Noch ein neuer alter Teichfan*

Hi Ihr
Dit Loch für Teich 2 ( Feuerloch in Bild 5) musste aber noch grösser machen !  
Jetzt kommt auch der Teich in MacPom inne Gänge !


----------



## mitch (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Noch ein neuer alter Teichfan*

Hallo Mathias,



ist der Boden wohl noch gefroren, weil ihr da ein Feuer macht  

geht dann das graben schneller, wenn man über dem Permafrostboden ein Feuer macht
















 just a joke


----------



## Mathias2508 (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Noch ein neuer alter Teichfan*

Moin Andre und Mitch,
Loch ist mittlerweile auf 3x2m und knietief angewachsen.Aber noch weit entfernt von der geplanten Größe.

Dauerfrost hatten wir da zwar nicht mehr,aber ich hatte so die Idee mit dem Loch ausbrennen,funktioniert bei anderen Materialien ja auch.lol


----------



## Mathias2508 (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Noch ein neuer alter Teichfan*

Moin liebe Teichgemeinde
heute mal wieder an dieser Stelle ein aktuelles Update zu unserem Teich.

Die Pflanzen im Teich gedeihen prächtig
     

  Besonders natürlich der kleine Urwald  
   

Und klare Sicht bis auf den Grund.


----------



## Mathias2508 (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Noch ein neuer alter Teichfan*

Und natürlich nicht zu vergessen der Pflanzenfilter.Nur die Krebsscheren wollen bei uns nicht richtig zu Potte kommen
          


Und immer zur Stelle die Dienstaufsicht lol


----------



## Mathias2508 (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Noch ein neuer alter Teichfan*

Auch auf der neuen Baustelle sind wir schon ein Stück vorangekommen.Aber seht es euch selber an.

          

Da wo die Dienstaufsicht liegt muß noch der Rasen abgestochen werden,und die Wurzel des Haselnussbusch entfernt werden.Dann ist die Gesamtfläche von 5x13m erreicht


----------



## Springmaus (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Noch ein neuer alter Teichfan*

Hallo,

sieht toll aus dein Teich


----------



## mitch (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Noch ein neuer alter Teichfan*

Hallo Heike & Mathias,

na da tut sich ja was  das bisschen Erde bekommt ihr schon noch raus. 

Mit dem neuen Teich spart ihr bestimmt 20 Min. rasenmähen  



Ich denk ich wird mal in den nächsten Tagen ein Grünzeugs-CARE Päckchen auf den Weg in den Norden schicken - der Pflanzfilter kann ja noch was vertragen


----------



## muh.gp (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Noch ein neuer alter Teichfan*

Hallo Mathias,

welche Ausmaße soll der zweite Teich haben? Erzähl doch mal...

Schöne Bilder! Die Holzterrasse gefällt mir, sowas habe ich auch vor.

Grüße, 
Holger


----------



## Mathias2508 (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Noch ein neuer alter Teichfan*

Moin alle zusammen,

@Doris,Danke das es dir gefällt.Auf dem Weg dahin haben wir auch viele Tipps hier im Forum und auch persönlich bekommen.Einige davon konnten wir ganz gut umsetzen,wie man sieht.

@Mitch,klar das bißchen Erde ist doch gar nicht der Rede wert . Und mit dem neuen Rasenmäherspielzeug,fällt die Fläche gar nicht mehr ins Gewicht   .
Und über die Pflanzenlieferung freut sich besonders Heike.Dann hat sie wieder was zu tun .

@Holger,die Gesamtfläche beträgt 5x13m und zum größten Teil 1,99m tief.Mit abgerundeten Ecken.:smoki

Und soweit sind wir noch am WE gekommen.Denn auf die Tonschicht habe ich nur gewartet.


----------



## Andre 69 (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Noch ein neuer alter Teichfan*

HA !!!
Erwüscht ! 
Erst das Weibchen buddeln lassen [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/433934/']hier ![/URL] und dann
sich aufstellen zum posen ! 
Nee !  Spässchen ! 
Hast ja och so ne Pampe am Boden ! Aber wat hat dit oof sich mit den 1,70 m am Zolly ? Dit Bild kannste erst bringen wenn du am ganzen Boden auf der Tiefe bist ! lachboden
Ick hab da nen Ooge uff dia ! Schöne Grüsse ans Weibchen !


----------



## Mathias2508 (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Noch ein neuer alter Teichfan*

Moin Andre,
bei der Tonschicht hat Frauchen gestreikt  und ich weiß gar nicht warumlol
Und bei 1,70m war ich schon 40cm in der Tonschicht,und kein Ende in Sicht.


----------



## Mathias2508 (12. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Noch ein neuer alter Teichfan*

Moin an alle miteinander,

heute Will ich euch mal ein kurzes Update zu unserer neuen Teichbaustelle liefern.
Der Boden wird auch in 2,00m Tiefe leider nicht besser,so das wir in dieser Hinsicht etwas umplanen werden.
Auch Stromkabel und alte Wasserleitungen brachten alles ein wenig durcheinander. Naja und arbeiten müssen wir zwischendurch ja auch noch,aber es ging voran.Wenn auch nicht so schnell wie geplant


----------



## Mathias2508 (12. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Noch ein neuer alter Teichfan*

Und noch ein paar Baustellenbilder

Beseitigung eines Nebenkriegsschauplatzes.


----------



## Mathias2508 (14. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Noch ein neuer alter Teichfan*

Moin alle zusammen,
das hätt ich ja fast vergessen vor lauter buddelei und arbeiten.
Zwischendrin kam ja auch noch ein 5kg Paket mit Pflanzen von Mitch(vielen lieben Dank nochmal dafür),die wir auch schon fast alle eingebracht haben,in den Teich und unserern Pflanzenfilter.Dabei kam es doch zu größeren Platzproblemen, die es auch noch zu lösen galt.
  Abends schnell noch ein paar Mörtelkübel rausgeholt und mit Wasser und Pflanzen befüllt

  Und ein paar Tage später schon einen Teil eingebracht.


----------



## Mathias2508 (8. Nov. 2015)

Moin alle miteinander, lieber später als nie.


----------



## Mathias2508 (8. Nov. 2015)

Und noch ein paar ohne viele Worte zu verlieren.


----------



## Mathias2508 (8. Nov. 2015)




----------



## Mathias2508 (8. Nov. 2015)

Der Filter. Funktioniert zur Zeit leider nur in Halbschwerkraft, und wird im Frühjahr umgebaut. Sonst wird es ja langweilig.


----------



## Mathias2508 (8. Nov. 2015)

Und so war der Sommer.


----------



## Mathias2508 (8. Nov. 2015)

Und die Rasselbande fühlt sich wohl in ihrem neuen zu Hause.


----------



## blackbird (8. Nov. 2015)

Toll geworden!


----------



## zAiMoN (8. Nov. 2015)

Schönes Becken,


----------



## Mathias2508 (8. Nov. 2015)

Aber noch nicht ganz fertig. Die Feinheiten müssen auch noch weitergemacht werden. Aber danke das es euch gefällt, wenn auch mit einem  Jahr Verzögerung.


----------



## troll20 (8. Nov. 2015)

Wenn du dann den Filter fertig hast, kannste alles einpacken und bei mir aufstellen 

Einfach mal


----------



## Mathias2508 (8. Nov. 2015)

Klar mach ich Rene,aber nur wenn der Teich in einem Stück bei dir durch die Tür passt


----------



## troll20 (8. Nov. 2015)

kein Problem, dafür mach ich auch noch die Hecke wech


----------



## Mathias2508 (8. Nov. 2015)

Au prima, da kann ich ja schon mal die nächste Teicherweiterung planen. 

Aber ob Heike das gefällt


----------



## troll20 (8. Nov. 2015)

mir gefällt es jedenfalls


----------



## Patrick K (8. Nov. 2015)

kein Problem, dafür mach ich auch noch die Hecke wech

Haahahahahahaahaa dann ist dein Garten.............VOLL


----------



## troll20 (8. Nov. 2015)

Ach Quark da stehen noch 560 m² neben an 
Außerdem wer brauch Garten wenn er Teich haben kann


----------



## PeterW (8. Nov. 2015)

Hi Mathias,
Respekt, ist schön geworden
Gruß Peter


----------



## Patrick K (8. Nov. 2015)

PeterW schrieb:


> Respekt, ist schön geworden



Das stimmt


----------



## Mathias2508 (9. Nov. 2015)

troll20 schrieb:


> Ach Quark da stehen noch 560 m² neben an
> Außerdem wer brauch Garten wenn er Teich haben kann



Das wäre bei uns ja nur die halbe Teich Größe nach der Erweiterung 

Aber es war auch ein langer Weg für uns bis jetzt. Insbesondere die Materialbeschaffung und dann das ganze  noch in den Garten bringen. Nur gut das man Freunde hat.


----------



## troll20 (9. Nov. 2015)

Kannst du evtl deinen Filter noch vorstellen?  Warum jetzt halbschwerkraft.... Pumpenleistung usw.


----------



## Thundergirl (9. Nov. 2015)

Und in natura sieht er noch viel besser aus. Ich hab auch noch zwei drei Impressionen...


----------



## Mathias2508 (9. Nov. 2015)

troll20 schrieb:


> Kannst du evtl deinen Filter noch vorstellen?  Warum jetzt halbschwerkraft.... Pumpenleistung usw.



Moin Rene,
Die erste Kammer ist eine Sammelkammer, danach habe ich einen Ultrasieve XL mit 2 Sieben. Dann noch 2 IBC's, wobei die letzte die Pumpenkammer werden sollte. Da der Ultrasieve aber nur bedingt schwerkrafttauglich  ist,stehen die beiden  Rohrpumpen direkt im IBC danach. Und so muss ich noch 50cm hochpumpen. War einmal ein Denkfehler und ein Baufehler von mir,der im Frühjahr behoben wird.
Die eine Rohrpumpe ist von Aquaforte mit 22000l/h und 175w. Die 2.Rohrpumpe ist von Jebao mit 16000l/h und 100w.
Beide Pumpen sind regelbar,und leisten selbst in Halbschwerkraft gute Arbeit.

 

Hier sieht man den jetzigen Aufbau am besten. Hat ja nie alles aufeinmal ins Bild gepasst.


----------



## zAiMoN (9. Nov. 2015)

Hallo Mathias,

willst du beim nächsten Umbau des Filters LH einsetzen?


----------



## troll20 (9. Nov. 2015)

Oki, danke dir.
Ja die US Siebfilter wollen ja nur gepumpt am Ausgang arbeiten. Aber dein Floh erscheint mir recht niedrig für 3 BA und Skimmer. Willst du da generell noch aufrüsten? Was schaft so ein US überhaupt an Floh,  grübel grübel


----------



## Mathias2508 (9. Nov. 2015)

zAiMoN schrieb:


> Hallo Mathias,
> 
> willst du beim nächsten Umbau des Filters LH einsetzen?



moin zAiMoN,
nein ich werde erstmal nicht auf Lufthebertechnik umrüsten,sondern auf Schwerkraft.
Und dann mal sehen wie es läuft.


----------



## Mathias2508 (9. Nov. 2015)

Moin Rene,
mit einem Beadfilter funktioniert der US3 auch in Schwerkraft.
Verbaut habe ich 4 Bodenabläufe und 2 Skimmer. Der 2. Skimmer läuft separat und ist auch für den noch zu bauenden Pflanzenfilter gedacht. Ich will ja auch nicht unbedingt 1 zu 1 filtern. Dafür müsste schon eine Blue Eco her.
Der Ultrasieve schafft 45cbm die Stunde, das reicht mir erstmal aus.


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (15. Nov. 2015)

Jetzt guck ich mal ein paar Tage nicht hier rein und schon wird ein Umbau und Umzug geplant..... So nicht Männer  

LG Heike


----------



## Mathias2508 (16. Nov. 2015)

Warum nicht.


----------



## Zacky (16. Nov. 2015)

...Mathias, lass Dich nicht unterkriegen......vielleichtund ...

...Planen kann man(n) ja erst einmal... und Heike wird das dann sicherlich auch gefallen...aller gute Dinge sind 3....










...warte mal ab, wenn wir gemeinsam am Teich stehen und das nur so rein theoretisch mal durchsprechen...


----------



## Michael H (16. Nov. 2015)

Hallo

Ein BAUM im Teich gleich mit einplanen kommt immer Gut , da sagt jede Regierung  gerne ja .....


----------



## Mathias2508 (16. Nov. 2015)

Erweitern, gerne  

Aber umbauen 
Nicht bei dem ganzen Beton und Baustahl.


----------



## troll20 (16. Nov. 2015)

Mathias2508 schrieb:


> Nicht bei dem ganzen Beton und Baustahl.


Ach dann gibt es wenigstens einen Grund das große Spielzeug vom Maschinenhandel auszuleihen


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (16. Nov. 2015)

Die Geschichte könnt ihr knicken.......

LG Heike


----------



## Thundergirl (17. Nov. 2015)

Ich könnte da noch 9 Koi bei mir Zwischenhältern. Also dem Umbau steht nichts im Weg.


----------



## troll20 (17. Nov. 2015)

Sklave von Mathias schrieb:


> Die Geschichte könnt ihr knicken.......


Ich glaub so einen Beton Teich geht nicht einfach zu knicken und ob er dann noch dicht ist 

Aber Danke das du dir schon Gedanken über den Transport zu mir machst


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (17. Nov. 2015)

Nicole du bist ein Verräter....... der kleine Sklaventreiber muss jetzt erst mal zusehen das dieses Ding vernünftig fertig wird und dann kommt die nächste Nichtteichbaustelle!!!!!


----------



## Andre 69 (21. Nov. 2015)

Sklave von Mathias schrieb:


> und dann kommt die nächste Nichtteichbaustelle!!!!!


*GENAU !*
*FILTERBAU !*
**
Dugg unn wesch !​


----------



## Mathias2508 (13. Juni 2016)

Moin Andre', 
Hab ich schon mir angefangen.

    

und planschen war ich auch


----------



## troll20 (13. Juni 2016)

Na dann weis ich ja was wir mitbringen müssen, außer ganz viele __ Iris Sorten
Badehosen und Handtücher


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (13. Juni 2016)

Rene das könnt ihr gerne machen aber nicht die Fische aufregen, dann gibt es 

LG Heike


----------



## Mathias2508 (10. Juli 2016)

Moin an alle, 

auch auf unserer kleinen Baustelle ging es wieder ein wenig voran.
Das Filterhaus ist im Rohbau soweit fertig,und auch an der Teich Verkleidung wurde weitergemacht.


----------



## Mathias2508 (10. Juli 2016)

Und um es nicht zu vergessen, wurde auch die umlaufende Dämmung mit Armierungskleber verspachtelt.    

Das noch hochstehende  Rohr ist für einen Skimmer gedacht, welcher dann direkt in den noch zu bauenden Pflanzenfilter geht.


----------



## Mathias2508 (29. Jan. 2017)

Moin alle zusammen,
der Winter ist einfach nur brrrrr.


----------



## Andre 69 (29. Jan. 2017)

Äæãhhhhhhhm ? 
Jans schön mickrig deine Pflanzen ! 
Abba , wat is'n mit dem Teich uff'm letzten Bild passiert ?
Sonnige Grüße an deine Weiber's !


----------



## Mathias2508 (29. Jan. 2017)

Andre 69 schrieb:


> Äæãhhhhhhhm ?
> Jans schön mickrig deine Pflanzen !
> Abba , wat is'n mit dem Teich uff'm letzten Bild passiert ?
> Sonnige Grüße an deine Weiber's !



Mein Andre,
Einfach eingelaufen. 

Ps: grüße sind bestellt.


----------



## Mathias2508 (7. Juni 2017)

Moin,alle miteinander. 
Heute mal wieder ein kleines update, was unsere kleine Baustelle angeht. 

Die Goldfische, durften ihre Koffer packen und ausziehen. Hab dabei auch mitgeholfen. 
Natürlich nicht alleine,sondern mit tatkräftiger Unterstützung von Freunden.

      

Dann ging es noch ein wenig an der Terrasse weiter.
  

Dann durfte einige Zeit später unser Mizu einziehen. 
    
Am 13.Mai.

Mittlerweile ist der Teich wieder gut gefüllt und die Pflanzen wachsen.


----------



## Mathias2508 (7. Juni 2017)

Und die Rasselbande findet es auch toll ohne Goldfische


----------



## Mathias2508 (19. Juli 2017)

Moin,und nach dem großen, Wasserwechsel hätten wir nicht daran gedacht das,das Wasser so klar wird.
     

Da kann man schon mal schön chillen.


----------



## Mathias2508 (5. Nov. 2017)

Moin alle zusammen,
da dieses Jahr doch sehr durchwachsen war, wurden auch nur kleinere Baustellen so gut es ging abgehakt.


----------



## Mathias2508 (5. Nov. 2017)

und auch der Filter arbeitet gut dieses Jahr.


----------



## Zacky (5. Nov. 2017)

Mathias2508 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 193903 Anhang anzeigen 193911



Wo und was ist bzw. wird das?


----------



## Mathias2508 (5. Nov. 2017)

Moin Zacky, das wird das Pumpenhaus für unser 2. Hauswasserwerk. Und Abstellraum für meine beiden Rasenmäher und Schläuche.
Und davor noch eine Ecke für Grünkram


----------



## Zacky (5. Nov. 2017)

Mathias2508 schrieb:


> Und davor noch eine Ecke für Grünkram


----------



## troll20 (5. Nov. 2017)

Na da hast ja schön geklotzt, müsste man ja glatt mal wieder schauen kommen


----------



## Mathias2508 (5. Nov. 2017)

troll20 schrieb:


> Na da hast ja schön geklotzt, müsste man ja glatt mal wieder schauen kommen



Moin Rene, jederzeit gerne.

Noch ist das Jahr nicht zu Ende, da könnte ich noch die eine oder andere Baustelle fertig bekommen.


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (27. Juni 2018)

Ein kleines Stück ist geschafft , das Grünzeug steht, die Wand hat ihre Deko aber das Dach muss noch .
    
LG Heike und Mathias


----------



## ina1912 (27. Juni 2018)

schön abgestimmt,  das Ganze! gefällt mir sehr gut. 

wer braucht schon Dach, wenn er wanddeko haben kann? 



Basalt Steine als Umrandung? und die niedrige Mauer links, was ist das für ein Material bei der Verkleidung?

lg Ina


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (27. Juni 2018)

Ja Ina das sind Basaltsteine als Umrandung und davor kommt noch ein fester Weg. Es muss alles angehoben werden weil wir auch ein Gefälle haben. An der Wand sind Natursteinfliesen auf Gewebe. 
Ja es dauert alles seine Zeit und der viele Regen im letzten Jahr hat nicht gerade geholfen. 

LG Heike


----------



## ina1912 (27. Juni 2018)

ja sehr schön mit den steinen! kann mir das gut mit dem weg vorstellen.  
Aber das Beet ist viel zu ordentlich


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (28. Juni 2018)

Ich mag ein wenig Ordnung im Garten, ist ja kein Romantikgarten wie bei dir.  

LG Heike


----------



## troll20 (28. Juni 2018)

@Mathias2508 ich glaub du musst bei deinem Teich mal ein bissel Salat kompostieren, man sieht ja bald kein Wasser mehr


----------

